# internet



## richard harris (Apr 11, 2011)

hi all,

i am going to spain in the summer for an extended working holiday to try out before our planned emigration.

i need to have internet access but some of the areas we are looking at holiday lets dont have it, so i wondered how easy is it to get a mobile broadband dongle and is it expensive.

really appreciate your help

richard


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

richard harris said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am going to spain in the summer for an extended working holiday to try out before our planned emigration.
> 
> ...


Hi Richard - I used to use one - vodafone. They are easy to get - either contract or PAYG which I guess you would probably prefer. At the time I was using one it was unreliable and slow but that was a couple of years ago - it might have improved by now. Speed and reliability depends very much upon where you are. The PAYG ones are quite expensive to use - I believe they use up two euros for every day they are used even if it's only for a few seconds.

There may be others here who have more up to date info.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Some bars offer free wifi. Here bars ferry ayuntamiento all offer free wifi,

Hepa


----------



## Cappa (Apr 11, 2011)

that's one thing you least need to worry about in Spain to be honest lol... there is Wi-Fi literally at almost bar, cafe, and restaurant.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cappa said:


> that's one thing you least need to worry about in Spain to be honest lol... there is Wi-Fi literally at almost bar, cafe, and restaurant.


just keep those coffees coming


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Cappa said:


> that's one thing you least need to worry about in Spain to be honest lol... there is Wi-Fi literally at almost bar, cafe, and restaurant.


yeah but I found by the 5th bar the reception was very bad. The screen went blurry and the keys produced the wrong letters 

My Movistar contract was for a minimum a year 6Es a month and 3Es a day if used. However things are negotiable. When I said no they dropped the monthly charge. 

It works incredibly well in Madrid, Asturias and strangely on the train between the two


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

we used Orange PYGO and if we could get the right renewal it was only €1 for 30 days unlimited access. Problem was that as we dont speak the lingo we sometime only 10 days at €3 per day


----------



## mrnkar (Feb 25, 2011)

I also used a vodafone dongle. It cost me 38€ to purchase and then 39€ + vat per month. That was on a month to month contract so I could cancel anytime with a months notice. Expensive but as I needed to use internet on a daily basis I found it the best option. We got it from The phone warehouse. Hope this helps. Karen


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cappa said:


> that's one thing you least need to worry about in Spain to be honest lol... there is Wi-Fi l*iterally* at almost bar, cafe, and restaurant.


Literally? not quite ... !! There is one in my town, out of about 25 establishments, and you have to ask the barman for the wireless key code, they don't advertise it. It depends where you are!


----------



## Cappa (Apr 11, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Literally? not quite ... !! There is one in my town, out of about 25 establishments, and you have to ask the barman for the wireless key code, they don't advertise it. It depends where you are!


It is common that you need to ask for the password, of course, and yes it is not usually advertised but it's not hard to spot the router sitting at the bar, lol.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Literally? not quite ... !! There is one in my town, out of about 25 establishments, and you have to ask the barman for the wireless key code, they don't advertise it. It depends where you are!



Nay nay, even us here out in the sticks have wifi!!

Have you got electricity and flush toilets yet?

We have

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Nay nay, even us here out in the sticks have wifi!!
> 
> Have you got electricity and flush toilets yet?
> 
> ...


Now now! We've got electricity most of the time (unless there's a bad thunderstorm) and flush toilets too (as long as they haven't cut the water off, which they did every night in the 2005/2006 drought).

There is an initiative called Guadalinfo, which has brought the internet to every small town in Andalucia. Their office in our town is only open a few hours a day, but if you sit on the wall outside you can pick up their wifi signal. Here is a list of centres, in case the OP is in Andalucia: Centros | Guadalinfo


----------



## Adrofex (Apr 8, 2011)

I have Orange Internet Everywhere Mobile. It has its pros and cons:

Pros: 

-Fairly cheap PAYG top-up internet (50€ for the dongle + sim, then 35€ a month (30 days))
-Good service when you call (they even patch you through to an English department if you request it)
-Good signal everywhere I've taken it (all across the Galician country-side)

Cons:

-Limited 2GB connection (afterwhich the net drops to dial-up speed)
-Software somtimes crashes and requires a restart
-Dongle has expandable memory slot (stick in a microSD and you can use it as a memory stick)


This is the cheapest an less hastle mobile service I could find; you simply top up, then call a number to have your monthly deal activated. But, remember to call!! Otherwise it's 3.50€ a day. If you feel like stopping to use it, just do that; there's no need to give notice.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

It very much depends where you are. There are very few wifi zones/bars around El Puerto, Puerto Real area.


----------



## richard harris (Apr 11, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks everyone, very helpful.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Cappa said:


> that's one thing you least need to worry about in Spain to be honest lol... there is Wi-Fi literally at almost bar, cafe, and restaurant.


Not in our village!
Internet isn't good...we are told it's because of the Sierra Bermeja towering close behind us.
I have no idea whether that's an excuse or the truth.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

How about satellite broadband, telephone up and satellite down?


----------



## tarelli (Jun 3, 2008)

Try Yoigo.

I pay about 30 a month for 3 gig amonths. After you've used your allowance. It slows to dial-up speed. There are also 5 gig & PAYGO options.

It seems to work pretty well for me.


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

*Bolt on*

Hi

Can you not get an add on to your UK contract, I think vodafone offer it for £10 a month but I'm not sure what the download limit is. Probably OK for email and surfing but not great for downloads or streaming as that eats the usage quickly

TB


----------

